
Ask HN: What would happen to TOR if net neutrality disappeard? - flyGuyOnTheSly
I am genuinely curious.<p>Would the ISPs just charge a ridiculous rate for TOR bandwidth and effectively block it altogether?<p>Because that seems like their desired outcome.<p>&quot;Anything we cannot control should be prohibitively expensive.&quot; seems to be the narrative, no?
======
flyGuyOnTheSly
There is a discussion here on /r/onions [0] but it's not very high-level imho.

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/onions/comments/7eofhr/how_would_ne...](https://www.reddit.com/r/onions/comments/7eofhr/how_would_net_neutrality_affect_tor/)

